# Decoder woes with old Mntua 2-8-2



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been having trouble getting this loco to work and I just found the cause. If I move the drive wheels to the right, I get a dead short. Now to open it up and see why.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Peice of a staple stuck to the linkage. :dunno:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I just looked at one the other day. The tender picks up power from both trucks on the right side. The drive wheel ground needs to be on the left. There was no ground on the front or rear two.
Staples don't help either.


----------

